# TNT- Baked Halibut-Scallops too



## kadesma (Jun 4, 2009)

My DH loves halibut and I had some pasta sauce to start and needed the burners sooo I baked his halibut..first I sprayed a glass diss with cooking spray ,then I mixed a 1/2 c. of mayo, with 12-tea. of onion powder and the juice of one lime.Spread on top of the halibut (both sides) then sprinkle top with unseasond bread crumbs..Cook at 375 about 30 min then top with several pats of butter and cook 10 or so min. more. Dh said it was wonderful and almost melted in his mouth..For me I wrapped some large scallops in procuitto gave it a dust of salt and pepper and when about done I put a thin pat of butter on each scallop..they came out sweet and tender, almost better than cooking on top of the stove..

kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds tasty, Kades, but I couldn't see where you used the pasta sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Sounds tasty, Kades, but I couldn't see where you used the pasta sauce.


Oh boy I ran everything together again I have'nt made lasagna for my guys in forever..I'm not fond of it so tend to overlook it..my son in law loves the stuff and he is so wonderful to me that I decided to make lasagna this Sunday, so I was getting that started when dh decided he wanted to eat ..sooo halibut and scallops into the oven and continue my pasta sauce on the burners..
I have a question for you..I made some roasted tomato sauce and am thinking of adding it to my pasta sauce..It tastes wonderful but I wasn't sure about using it. I've always added whole tomatoes that I crush..My sauce I made is full of wonderful evoo, and roasted garlic..What do you think?
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 5, 2009)

kadesma said:


> I have a question for you..I made some roasted tomato sauce and am thinking of adding it to my pasta sauce..It tastes wonderful but I wasn't sure about using it. I've always added whole tomatoes that I crush..My sauce I made is full of wonderful evoo, and roasted garlic..What do you think?
> kades


 
If they seem like they would taste good together, then go for it.  You may be on the verge of creating a super-recipe!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> If they seem like they would taste good together, then go for it.  You may be on the verge of creating a super-recipe!


I don't know about super, but I love the sweetness this sauce gives the gravy,,I know many add sugar to get this taste and I don't have to..this is yummy.


----------



## Constance (Jun 5, 2009)

I say, put it in! The roasted tomato sauce gives it an earthiness and natural sweetness that you will love.

Did you use the recipe I gave you, by chance?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2009)

Constance said:


> I say, put it in! The roasted tomato sauce gives it an earthiness and natural sweetness that you will love.


I did Connie and this gravy is even better than my mother in law use to make and that is really something.I got the recipe for the roasted tomatoes here on DC, but for the life of me can't remember from who...YOU maybe?

kades


----------

